# Netrebko in I Capuleti e i Montecchi Plus A Bonus



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

From the Bayerische Staatsoper performance 5 May 2012 Anna Netrebko with Vesselina Kasarova in three scenes from Bellini's I Capuleti e i Montecchi.
















And Anna in a delightful performance of Lehar's Meine Lippen sie kussen so hiess from Giuditta


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I only got around to watching the full recording I made of Don Giovanni earlier today...

There's a exert on YouTube here 




Bryn Terfel was Leporello and Anna Prohaska a delightful Zerlina


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Gneiss said:


> I only got around to watching the full recording I made of Don Giovanni earlier today...
> 
> Bryn Terfel was Leporello and Anna Prohaska a delightful Zerlina


Coincidentally I'm watching it complete on YouTube right now.






I don't buy the "Donna Anna really wanted to sleep with Giovanni" slant - it's a 19th century re-interpretation, acording to Rene Jacobs.

But Peter Mattei's lyrical resonant baritone is to die for. I'd be out the window languishing at his feet before he'd even got through half of "Deh vieni alla finestra".


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Gneiss said:


> I only got around to watching the full recording I made of Don Giovanni earlier today...
> 
> There's a exert on YouTube here
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! This is one of my favorite soprano arias. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Never seen her "Corpse" before lol! 
I saw her on youtube at The Proms singing "Meine lippen sie küssen so heiss" which was almost as much fun.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> I don't buy the "Donna Anna really wanted to sleep with Giovanni" slant - it's a 19th century re-interpretation, acording to Rene Jacobs.


Yes, there were a few things about the re-interpretation I wasn't entirely happy with... overall though I thought the performances made up it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Gneiss said:


> Yes, there were a few things about the re-interpretation I wasn't entirely happy with... overall though I thought the performances made up it.


Yes, pretty good. And of course you get the added antics of the La Scala audience. "Troppo lento" shouted someone a split second before act 2 started.


----------

